# cool carbon fiber patterns on rods



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i was looking at my st criox p rod and it had a carbon weave pattern. it looked like something they just sliped on and coated. where could i get a hold of that kinda stuff if there is any. i wanna put it on the butt. 

eugene


----------

